# IUI with injectibles



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hello,

Will shortly be moving on to next stage in treatment-not sure what this will be yet [IUIor IVF/ICSI] but if it is IUI, i have been told this will be with Injectibles rather than clomid.Can anyone tell me what the approx length in cycle would be ?[including down regulation time]and if i were to do 3 cycles consecutively do i have to downreg each time? or only on the 1st cycle?

Take care
Vickilouxx


----------



## syd (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi vickilou, 

I'm on 2ww after senond iui with injectibles. I started down regulating with a nasal spray on day 21 of a natural cycle then proceeded to iui after next AF. I've been down regulating eversince, which was back in October, this means if there are no problems we can continue onto next cycle straight away.

It's hard to say an actual length of cycle... ... taking this in to consideration for us it would have been around 8 weeks for first iui. If you keep downreggulating and the outcome is a BFN you can move on to next try straight away which would take it down to 4 weeks. ( hope this makes sense)

Different clinics may also have different protocols!

Good luck with your treatment!

syd xx


----------



## Sam36 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Vickilou

I had my first round of IUI at the end of Sept 05.  I didn't do the down regulating.  On day 3 of AF I started daily injections of Menogon.  Had a scan on day 10 to see if I was producing follicles (I had produced 2).  Had last injection of Menogon on day 10 then on day 11 I had the injection that makes you ovulate 24 or 36 hours later.  So on day 13 I had the insemination.  After that, no further injections, you just wait for the outcome!  Don't know if this helps.  I didn't realise that you could down regulate with IUI, I thought it was IVF when you down regulated, but must be wrong - but can't say I'm an expert on it all yet as its the first time we have done IUI.  Got the go ahead yesterday to start the 2nd round of treatment early February, so keeping fingers crossed.  Hope you have lots of luck.  Take care.  Sam x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Sam, I am due to start my 1st cycle of iui at start of feb. I think from what I've gained from the hospital letter that I will be having much the same treatment as you did. Any helpful tips or advice? Wanna be cycle buddies in Feb? 
Chickadee x


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chickadee,
Saw cons.last week and he wants me to have a laparoscopy first to rule in our out any other problemsi.e if i have endo then it would be straight to IVF/ICSI.So more wait wait waiting until i get that done at end of Feb! 
 for your cycle
Vickilouxx


----------



## Sam36 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Chickadee

Thanks for posting - I'd love to be your buddy in February.  You've really cheered me up - have been watching the Horizon programme on Channel 2 tonight and feel a bit low, which to be honest isn't like me.  Advice - well! - wish I knew it all, but can only tell you how it was for me and have to tell you that I'm not so up on the terminology of it all.  However, I did try to eat well running up to the IUI and once I started my injections on day 3 I gave up exercise and tried to take life a bit easier.  The injections were a piece of cake, never felt a thing.  My consultant wouldn't let me do them myself (phwoo!) so I went to my local hospital everyday. We had xxx on the Saturday night and then my partner gave a sample on the Thursday morning at Barrow (the morning of the 'basting') so we had abstained for 4 clear days. When it came to the basting day as they call it, I took the day of work and in the car on the way home tried to keep my legs up as much as I could! (we had a 3/4 hour journey to Barrow hospital).  My consultant said to have xxx as much as we wanted, but we waited until the day after 'basting'.  The following day I also took the day off and rested all day.  I just felt that I wanted to give myself the best chance of conceiving and if it failed at least I could turn around and say that I had done my best.  After that the 2 weeks went really quick - to be truthful, I didn't really think about it so much because I was so convinced it wouldn't work. 2 days before my period was due, I got the usual cramping pains and thought 'here we go' but they just died off.  Another 2 days after I was due on I got them again - but again they went away.  Anyway, I'm probably going on a bit but the only thing I can say is to rest up and look after yourself (I stopped caffeine too).  I am going to try and follow everything I did last time.  What date are you due on in Feb.  I'm due the 1st, then have to ring Barrow to see if I can start the injections this month - hope so.  (It seems that if one of the clinic staff is on holiday at our hospital they put you back a month - so hope everyone has decided to stay at home in February!).  Started taking aspirin now following my consultants advice.  Anyway, write back and let me know how you are going on. Will stay on this thread to keep in touch with you - not sure how else we correspond - maybe e-mail but I'm not sure?  

Speak to you soon and take care.

Sam x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Vickilou...isn't it all about waiting? nightmare  Good luck with the laparoscopy...not too much longer  

Sam..didn't see the programme, saw a posting advertising it but haven't managed to get away from pc..all my mates seem to be on msn tonight! Well thanks for the advice, any tips are gratefully received at this point. Have to say the sound of giving up exercise with a valid reason is kinda cool  Most people I have spoken to about the injections have said they are ok - hope I get one of those auto-injector things. Was laughing at the thought of you going home with your legs in the air!!! A guy I work with keeps on telling me to stand on my head, and I keep asking if thats during or after sex?? Lol 

I'm pretty sure that even if I try to forget stuff the 2ww will be a nightmare for me...

I am due on the 5th (Sun) and have to ring them on the 1st or 2nd day of AF to hopefully arrange a scan for day 3. No1 on holiday as far as I know... If I'm not having one then they aren't allwed to! lol

Will I send you a message with my email (&msn) and then if you want we can chat on that...or on here? Whatever

Take Care  

Chickadee x


----------



## Sam36 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Chickadee!

We are nearly the same dates, so should be fun (if you can call it that) next month to share our experiences.  I'm itching to get going with it all now so hope the hospital will take pity on me and give me the go ahead!  Glad I made you laugh with my legs - the things you have to do!  I can remember thinking if I could just do a handstand for a few weeks then maybe everything would be OK and not fall out!  Wish it worked like that!  Don't worry about your 2WW it will be fine and will fly by.  Meant to also say that I stopped drinking once I started the injections - ended up drinking Caliber at weekends so that I didn't feel left out!  Are you having to do the injections yourself then? (If I do ever get another positive result, I think I'm going on heparin which will be injections that I have to do, so will be coming to you for advice!)  How long have you been waiting for the IUI?  For some reason, they don't scan me on day 3, I just go straight to day 10 to see if the follicles have grown.  Don't know how you go about giving e-mail addresses do you?  Do I go in the profile and send a message to you?  Have a good night - I'm having a night in tonight - feel whacked after work - been doing quite a bit of exercise recently and its taking its toll on my legs!!  Think a Cadbury's Flake will do the trick!

Samx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Sam,

Fun Are you having a laugh?  strange sense of humour you must have...lol 

I don't actually drink that much so shouldn't be too much of a problem, will be craving alcohol just cos i'm not allowed it tho no doubt!

I don't know if I will have to inject myself or not yet...don't know much to be honest  We saw our cons. last July and have been waiting since then. Its weird tho cos even tho I knew the appointment was due, I still got a shock when the letter came in. ( I cried! )

Sending you a message with email addy. Enjoy your night in...any chocolate usually works for me  . What do you actually do, and aren't you keen exercising!!?

Speak soon 
J x


----------



## Sam36 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Chickadee

Yeah perhaps fun wasn't quite the correct word! - but I really didn't find it bad at all, until I got my positive result, then I was like a quivering wreck!  Hopefully we will both be like that this time and we can quiver together!!   You waited just slightly longer than me I think.  I saw consultant last April and he said there was a 3 month waiting list, but didn't actually start until September because of their holidays through the summer (shouldn't be allowed them!!).  I'm on NHS are you?  Think after these 3 free goes we will try and pay for another 3 goes.

Yeah enjoyed the night in - had a look through the Next catalogue and ate my flake!  I work in the Personnel Dept at a local College, its a great job, the girls I work with are brilliant - they are like my best mates.  We try to get away once a year in this country but last year we all went to Spain for a long weekend - great time.  The bits of exercise I do are Body Pump and Spinning/Hot Wheels and a bit of running - don't think I'm Kelly Holmes - I'm far from that!!!!   Going to search for your e-mail now - not sure where I'm looking but will give it a go - not much of a whizz on these computers!  What do you do?

Have a good Saturday.  Speak to you soon.  Counting down these days now!

Samx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Sam,

Glad u enjoyed ur night in...I had a lovely relaxing bath, went online for a bit and then watched the shield - it was great! Gotta work tonight tho so no chillin out involved there.

I have 3 jobs...I work in my local school as a playground supervisor during lunch breaks, at an after school kids club and in a theatre, where I do box office,reception and front of house. Keeps me busy and ensures a bit of variety...  

I think it may have actually been Aug we were at hospital..was during the school hols anyway. Hasn't taken too long to come around. Yeah, it would be brilliant to be quivering wrecks together...heres hoping   

We are on the NHS too and like you get 3 free goes, don't know if we will just wait for IVF/ICSI if this doesn't work. Might see whats all involved 1st.

Better go get dressed and do something with my day I suppose...lol

talk soon 

J x


----------



## Sam36 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Chickadee

Just finished posting you and pressed the wrong button, wiping the lot out - isn't it annoying when you do that.

Had a late night last night, went for a meal with friends so feeling a bit tired now.  Going to go out for breakfast shortly though.  Your jobs sound great - it must be a lot more interesting having a few part time jobs than one full time job.

Meant to ask you - did you have to have lap and dye test etc before embarking on IUI?  You sound like us 'un-explained infertility'.  Although I have one tube blocked apparently it only cuts your chances of conceiving naturally by 10% - I have given up thinking that will ever happen again though!  I am going to ring up Barrow next week to see if my blood test (for miscarriage) have come back - bet they say nothings wrong!

I put ourselves down for an NHS appointment for IVF at Leeds, so I think that will be coming through soon.  Will go and have a chat with them, but will probably do 6 goes at IUI first.  We could have 3 goes at IUI for the same price as one IVF.  From seeing the consultant there is a 5 month waiting list apparently.  Really hoping I don't have to go that far - think IVF is a completely different ball game.

How does you DH cope with it all?  Looked for your e-mail but couldn't find it - probably easier to give you my e-mail address but don't know if your allowed to on this site?

Speak soon, take care.

Samx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Sam,

Good to hear from you. Hope you had fun last night - out having dinner while some of us had to work! Lol
I've just been a lovely wife and made DH breakfast/lunch in bed.

Yeah I do love my jobs...most of the time. Last night was actually a lot of fun - it was an under 18 dance night so was a good laugh 
  
Is lap and dye the HSG test?  cos if it is then yes I did - bloody painful it was too  We have been given the unexplained fertility 'tag'.  We were told DHs    were a bit sluggish when we first went to get tests done but the cons. at Ninewells said there shouldn't be too much of a problem. He just kinda takes things in his stride and deals with whatever comes along. He is   and I love him to bits  

5 months? thats not too long really is it? I know what you mean tho, it does seem like a completely different thing.

I sent you a personal message with my email did you not get it? Will try again today. Enjoy whats left of the weekend and I will speak to you soon.

J x


----------

